# My 90 Gallon, Only 1 month Old



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

That didnt work so well. Will post more soon


----------



## wrkucera (Jan 6, 2008)

nice job! keep us informed on the progress!


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Tank Specs- 
90 gallon All Glass Aquarium
All Eco Complete Substrate
2 Large pieces of driftwood taken from the lake my cabin is on
Rena XP2 with Marineland Bio Wheel Pro 30
Fluval 305 with inlin DIY CO2 reactor and hydor heater connected to spray rail
Red Sea paintball reactor deluxe setup
Tek Light 6 lamp T5 HO with 2 ballasts


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Very promising start. The wood was a great find, they look like old trees. You already have nice layering from front to back, the stems in back do need to thicken up, but it's a young tank. I hope the swords don't end up overwhelming your tank, they look great now and that bright green really shows up nicely against the stem plants. I'm looking forward to seeing this mature.

How many discus do you have and how old are they? They look nice and fit well with the tank.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the kind remarks. The swords are already taking over, a few of the leaves reach a foot out of the tank. I currently have four discus, only one being a large adult (not pictured) about 5 inches the other are juvies about 2 1/2 inches. I am in search of new ones but not having luck. I did have an adult turquoise that lived almost 6 yrs but died 2 months ago. Will post new pics in a week. Somebody have some HC they want to donate to a good cause?


----------



## cpark188 (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice setup and the wood really looks like tree trucks, great contrast on plants and has a jungle view. Very well layout and keep us update. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## St3v3 (Mar 5, 2008)

For only being 1 month it's gorgeous!


----------



## missewell (Jul 12, 2007)

I love the placing of the tree trunks (Bilateral). Maybe add weeping moss to the top of the trunks. Nice tank. I would love to have discus but, I am not ready yet


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Over the 6 yrs of having a planted discus tank I've learned that keeping plants has gotten easier and discus harder. Since moving i have added 3 small discus along with the adult I had, this time i switched from RO to tap. Between having to add supplements and minerals along with heating the RO it become too much work, I'd like to see what results I can have with regular old tap water. I am still having trouble figuring out when to add full nutrients as not to have a nother algae bloom ( the first was enough for me). Anyone oppose to my tap switch? my lighting schedule consists of 4 54watt T5 HO bulbs from 12-10 and the other 2 54 watt T5 HO from 2-6. So far so good. But I am waiting to see my HM spread faster and would like to add HC. Prob wont add picks till the back fills out but i do have flowering starting on the Ambilia looking plant, forgot the name. Thanks for the comments and if anyone is looking for driftwood and shows interest i might post a few pics for sale. Some was treated with vinegar and hot water but some is too big to do so. All will float and take a while to become water logged but a piece of slate takes care of that.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I was going to use these in my scape but chose the other two. Planning on looking at shipping and packing costs as these are a little fragile. I have many other pieces that i can post in the next few days


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Very nice scape to start! As anyone else already mentioned, excellent finding for those driftwoods, they really look as old trees and provide the special touch to the scape. Congrats


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

I like this tank very much! The natural planting and wood work very well together. Look forward to more pics in the future.


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

After doing a little trim and replant. I'm seeing that some of my plants won't make it probably do to my 87 degree temp. I haven't made the effort of blowing a fan or icecubes yet. Enjoy


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

So far i"m a little un sure as to what kind of lighting schedule to follow that will help grow my foreground and front and not burn the leafs of my back taller plants. My lighting schedule is 4 54 watt t5 ho on from 12-10 and the other 2 from 2-6. Too much? As far as fets, I'm just using the freshwater and pro kent products twice a week after my 25% water changes. Co2 is 2 bbs. Any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## fshfanatic (Aug 7, 2008)

In this picture of the CO2 reactor







if you reverse the output hose to enter the top and exit the bottom flowing to the tank you will get better dissolved co2 levels as the water will be going from the top to the bottom and the bubbles will be fighting them to rise. As it is now they are basically just getting pushed along.

Other than that it is a beautiful start.


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

i love your tree trunk. Thats a good find


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

That is the CO2 reactor. I did hit a wall figuring out how to place it. I might take the advice and try to switch it around. Although i do have the reactor filled with bio balls to help break up the bubbles which then go to my spray rail that points to the bottom of the tank. I recently set up a co2 indicator and it looks like my tank has sufficient Co2. I just ordered 4 pots of HC so i cant wait to plant and watch that form a carpet in front. Things like this are definately worth waiting for!


----------



## brutus (Aug 2, 2008)

looks good so far ...like the wood but not sure if i like placement of them look like two vertical pillers on each side


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

The tank is going on about 3 months now and thought I'd give everyone an update.

























And my catfish!










I've made only a few changes of plants and gave the Sunset a good trim as it was getting out of control. I added 2 new discus yesterday. I now have 6 which is a good number for now. I planted HC about 3 weeks ago but to my luck it wouldnt plant or stay planted, so to those of you with lush HC carpets, Congrats and I'm jealous as i just dont have the patience. ENJOY


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your tank is looking great. It's filling in nicely and your discus are beautiful.

Love your catfish, such silly creatures.


----------



## mulita (Jul 31, 2007)

Looking good! Good progress. Your Discus look happy. Don't Give up with HC :fencing:, I am going to try for 3th time to grow it in a couple of weeks more. We'll get it sooner or later


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

I love your tank  But I love the catfish most of all! I have a catfish myself. :x


----------



## peteski312 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have tried HC 4 times. Each time bettering the planting after doing more research. I question whether i have too much current or not enough ferts. Lighting is not the problem, 324 watts on a 90 is good enough. My wisteria has been staying low and spreading throughout the area i intended to have HC and it looks good, so i'm content for now. The only thing I'm stumped on is what to put next to the right log on the left side????? I want a tall stem but cant decide. Any suggestions? I should be able to keep just about anything. My L Aromatica went from scraps to the size of baseballs which surprised me, very happy with that. My LFS doesnt have too many rare plants so I've been keeping a close eye on the FOR SALE forum.


----------



## MedRed (Jun 3, 2008)

Your tank looks great! love the wood!


----------

